# AWA Audiences



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Will you be attending the AWA Audiences?

Details are to be confirmed sometime in September for late September and early November dates.

For more up to date information, please keep watching:

http://www.prokeeperslobby.com/eventmanagement.htm

Despite not knowing all the details yet, if an indication can be given of attendance and where the closest would be too you. This would be helpful.

North is probably close to Liverpool, West - Cardiff area, South - Sussex area

Many thanks

Rory Matier
TSKA PKL


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to get to Liverpool or Cardiff unfortunately 

I don't drive so its fairly likely I won't be able to get to one, although if there is one I can get to by train then I will do my best...otherwise I'm hoping maybe the meeting minutes/notes or whatever are put online somewhere so I can have a read?

PS: I ticked 'no' which is not because I don't want to, more a case of unable to at current locations.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It might be nice if the "northern" meet were actually a little more "north" too. York, maybe?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I will more than likely be able to attend a southern meet.


----------

